# Update on Rangerette Kassidy Marie



## Rocky (Jun 29, 2009)

It has been some time since I have been on this site, not by choice so much as due to time constraints and for this I apologize as I should have more time to devote to personal pleasures one would think, at my age especially. A lot has been happening on the home front but I will save all that for another post. This post is to bring eveyone up to speed on Kassidy Marie, my now two year old daughter, my little Rangerette.  Here are a few of her latest pictures so that you can see how she has grown.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jun 29, 2009)

Much better looking than dad with those pretty eyes and smile.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 30, 2009)

She is coming along nicely, pretty little girl


----------



## airborne (Jun 30, 2009)

*A real cutie*

A real cutie mate, thank goodness she takes after her MUM !

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Reloader (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations Rocky, she's a beautiful wee girl!


----------



## Frisco-Kid (Jul 12, 2009)

Gonna be a heartbreaker, Rocky. A real cutie.

She'll have to watch out for these two someday. My grandsons, Finnegan Thomas, 6, and Benjamin Robert, 4.


----------

